# Any Florida hobbyists?



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just wondering if there's any frog fam in Florida, I'm in sarasota area.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm in Cocoa.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

jeffkruse said:


> I'm in Cocoa.


Nice, do you have spots for frogs or plants?


----------



## jeffkruse (Jun 5, 2018)

Just my back yard for plants and just my frogs for more frogs.


----------



## Red Panda Jiujitsu (Jun 14, 2021)

Cocoa here


----------

